# Worldmark Points Rental



## Houseboater (Feb 16, 2007)

I have some Worldmark "points" that I want to rent, rather than use myself.  Does anyone know how to go about renting my points to someone else?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Judy (Feb 16, 2007)

I have never rented Worldmark credits myself, but I know that it's done all of the time.  You can find out how at www.wmowners.com  They even have a thread for renting credits.


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 16, 2007)

Houseboater said:


> I have some Worldmark "points" that I want to rent, rather than use myself.  Does anyone know how to go about renting my points to someone else?
> 
> Thanks,
> David



The WorldMark forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php has a thread for credit rentals.  Prices are handled off the forum either by private messages or email.  You have to register as a WorldMark owner to access that thread.  Until you are registered the thread is not visible.  Only owners can rent WorldMark credits either as a seller or buyer.  

The transfer process is handled through owner services and is very straight forward once you have negoiated a price and payment method.


----------



## mapper (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi David,

I rent credits all the time from other owners.  You can learn alot at wmowners.com/forum about the renting of credits.  They even have the form you fill in and fax to Owner Services requesting the transfer once you have a buyer.

Make sure whoever you rent your credits to is a WM Owner otherwise you would only be able to make a reservation for a non-owner and would then be responsible for them utilizing the unit.

When you post your credits for rent, it helps if you post how many, what the expiration dates are, whether you have housekeeping tokens to go with them, and whether you prefer the renter pays WM directly against your account, (if you are in arrears, this is the only way WM will transfer the credits because you have to have your account current with them), or if you prefer they pay you via PayPal.

Hope this helps,

Diana


----------



## roadsister (Feb 16, 2007)

Houseboater said:


> I have some Worldmark "points" that I want to rent, rather than use myself.  Does anyone know how to go about renting my points to someone else?
> 
> Thanks,
> David



Hi David,
Please PM regarding your credits


----------

